# Might seem strange but I need some help



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As a few of you may remember, I had a real passion for my old TTR, I know it wasn't the quickest thing out there, nor the best of anything else either but it had a certain something to me which I can't explain. And this is where the problem is.

I've been since May last year waiting for my RS4 to grab me like the TTR did - but to date it just hasn't. Don't get me wrong, it ticks all the boxes for me, it goes like $hit off a shovel, is great in the handling department and in my eyes (I know not in everyones though :wink: ) looks the DB's. There's virtually not a day goes past without someone making a positive comment about it - garages, car parks etc but for some reason there is something missing and I can't explain it.

The trouble is, there is nothing out there at the moment which I would rather have than my RS4. I open the garage door in the mornings and think how lucky I am to have such a wonderful car, I sit inside it and wonder at the superb build quality (no saggy seats in this car :roll: ). So what's wrong?

I don't want to sell it but I want more out of this car than I'm getting now - just like had with my TTR but 'what' is the big question. I'm not sure if I want to go down the modding route (MTM supercharger, remap etc) as this is one of the reasons for getting the RS4 in the first place as there's not much to mod on it apart from the normal stuff like wheels etc.

So what to do then?

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

swap me :wink: or go out and buy a cheap MkI roadster to mod.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> swap me :wink:


What - you for the RS4? nah! :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > swap me :wink:
> ...


Hey I was fast back in the day 10.5 for 100m 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Bloody hell, that's quicker than my RS4, you're on! :lol:

Graham


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've had my tt for over a year and it's taken me this long to get over my previous car.

my previous car was a celica, modded to my style and had it for 4 years. the TT in my eyes is similar car, with better interior, drive, power, quattro etc.

but i have had the exact feeling for over the last year.

it's not until i've made in my eyes, slightly different over standard with a few personal touches i've really felt the same.

i guess it might take some mods to solve the problem, and a simple exhuast which you've done etc. just isn't enough ;-)

i do know that feeling though


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Could it be that with the TT you felt you were driving the car near its limit but with the RS4 this may not be physically possible?

I traded in a humble Mondeo ST200 for a previous shape (used) M5, had the same feeling and traded the M5 for my TT after just one month! The M5 was awesome (& scary) but never felt as involving to drive as the ST200.

Plus no-one other than a petrol head realised I was driving a 400bhp/5 litre/V8 monster! :lol:

Hate to think what I will end up next with, however I would be mindful I would feel that same as you if I went for an RS4 :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think i found what you're looking for  :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wow - that's a tought one Graham. Is the RS4, ultimately, just not "fun" enough? Can you put your finger at all on what is missing? Do you need all that space? Would something like a Z4M hit the spot?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Swap it for an M3. :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

clived said:


> Wow - that's a tought one Graham. Is the RS4, ultimately, just not "fun" enough? Can you put your finger at all on what is missing? Do you need all that space? Would something like a Z4M hit the spot?


Z4Mmmmmmm

would like this for sure

they also have it in a roadster


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Probably got alot to do with all the time and effort you put into the TT, not sure of the reasons for selling and I imagine what they gave you for it wasn't alot, so me thinks you should of kept it, imagine the line up

RS4 Vespa TTC 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

G,

I felt the same for quite a while. Some of it was the smooth power of the V8 and hence it not feeling so racy as the TT (due to no surges etc) but there was more than just that.

I actually think I had my TT at the right time in my life and also the right time in the life of the TT.

It was a new and very different car. The owners were all early adopters and it all felt new and fresh.

I don't think the same feeling exists today although it's hard to truelly say that from the "outside".

Ultimately the TT may not be the best/fastest/etc etc but as an ownership experience it's pretty hard to beat. All the fun times of driving all around Europe, to loads of meets, loads of track days, etc etc etc added up to a hugely enjoyable time for Kate and I. Life has changed for us with the family addition and the car has been demoted in my priority list and hence I don't expect the same from a car now.

I'm sure we've all got our own memories and reasons but I can understand what you mean.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me posting these Graham :?: .

This is what you need:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Build a kit car Graham. Lotus 7 replica is a good place to start. Your problem is the RS4 is too perfect.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Have you done one of these?

http://www.ridedrive.co.uk/do-hp-s03pm.htm


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Straight swap fpr my TTR??

:wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

KenTT said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting these Graham :?: .
> 
> This is what you need:


That must have been at one of the AmD rolling road days.

   

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

One can never get happy no matter what he drives!! 

You are crazy...they are both lovely cars!! You enjoyed your TT now enjoy the RS4... it is like changing your partner...you will get over it! :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Build a kit car Graham. Lotus 7 replica is a good place to start. Your problem is the RS4 is too perfect.


I did that Rich a few years before I got the TT. A Westfield SEi narrow body, 1600 Ford CVH (bike engines weren't being used then), twin DCOE's and brand new Sierra running gear, infact everything was brand new including the gearbox and rear axle, the only thing that was second hand was the engine block. I could lift the rear end up by myself it was that light!


























Westfield liked it so much that they bought it off me which was unheard of at that time for kit cars although they did buy back the cars that were factory built.



vlastan said:


> One can never get happy no matter what he drives!!
> 
> You are crazy...they are both lovely cars!! You enjoyed your TT now enjoy the RS4... it is like changing your partner...you will get over it! :wink:


You're missing the point, I do enjoy the car - a lot, all I'm saying is that at the moment it just doesn't have that extra something that the TT had but I think I've got to give it more time. I've been thinking about this over the weekend and I don't think I had that feeling when I first had the TT either - it came with time.

I'm not going to sell, I like it too much for that. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Me too Graham, I had a Westfield SE 1700 X Flow until just over 2 years ago.

My thoughts were drawn from a feeling I have about the M3. Im thinking I dont really want to be messing with the mechanicals as M, much like the RS division at Audi, have set it up perfectly already. Whereas the TT is ripe for messing with and thats what you miss, there is nowhere to go with the RS4, its already spot on.

You need something that is a project rather than finished IMO. We should build an Ultima! :wink: 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:



> Me too Graham, I had a Westfield SE 1700 X Flow until just over 2 years ago.
> 
> My thoughts were drawn from a feeling I have about the M3. Im thinking I dont really want to be messing with the mechanicals as M, much like the RS division at Audi, have set it up perfectly already. Whereas the TT is ripe for messing with and thats what you miss, there is nowhere to go with the RS4, its already spot on.
> 
> You need something that is a project rather than finished IMO. We should build an Ultima! :wink: 8)


Spot on!

Probably not quite as quick as an Ultima, I do still have this to finish off once the warmer weather gets here. :wink:










Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Me too Graham, I had a Westfield SE 1700 X Flow until just over 2 years ago.
> ...


Well, if you like Ill pop round and disconnect a few things and you can spend a few weeks sorting out out. Always here to help.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Graham - I know exactly what you mean. I felt this when I went from the TT to the 911. I kept thinking that I should be feeling what I felt when I got the TT, but ten times over, but it wasn't the case at all. Like you, I loved the newer car - it was faster, more fun to drive, better handling etc etc, but it just didn't have that X factor I had with the TT.

I think Paul has got it right when he talks about the TT being so new at the time - a concept car that was put into production. It genuinely looked different from everything else out there in the early days (unlike my 911 and also your RS4 Cab) and it is going to be hard to match that. The other aspect is expectations - your RS4 has a lot to live up to and realistically, it's not going to do it.

I never mod cars, but I guess the fact that you did makes the project side of it quite relevant. Perhaps new wheels or exhaust may help.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've got it Graham - what you need is a B5 RS4 that you can fettle to 120% of perfection! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> I've got it Graham - what you need is a B5 RS4 that you can fettle to 120% of perfection! :wink:


No, a black TTC V6...... :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A bit lower down the scale but when my TT went and i got that DSG golf, ultimately a better car than the std TT, the DSG made sense as i drive in London a fair bit ...but it was just missing something, i never went the long way home

So i bought a Scoob :lol: , not everyones cup of tea but somehow it feels more special and back roads on the way home are a hoot


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmmm, both very nice cars but if I were to get another car (as well as and not instead of) then it would probably be another TT. Your TTC Rich is an absolute peach and if I had the money I would snatch your arm off - in fact it would be sold to me now :wink:

The more I think about this post the more I am starting to understand what the problem(s) are (is). Several have come to light just through what people have said here but another I have thought about is that after paying Â£63000 for this car then I am less willing to attempt to put my mark on it by modding it in some form (like stripping the complete interior out and replacing it with another colour) :roll: .

No problems though, if nothing else, just writing this down is actually helping me think through what needs to be done. Spring is just around the corner and I will start getting the benefit of the Cabriolet so that will help along with the Milltek and auto roof that I've fitted - maybe some new wheels?

So, lets go on a different tack and get some opinions on wheels to suit the Cab - not too blingy though, done bling and didn't like it. :wink: Oh, and not black either as they just don't suit this car.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You need an R8.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Mmmm, both very nice cars but if I were to get another car (as well as and not instead of) then it would probably be another TT. Your TTC Rich is an absolute peach and if I had the money I would snatch your arm off - in fact it would be sold to me now :wink:
> 
> The more I think about this post the more I am starting to understand what the problem(s) are (is). Several have come to light just through what people have said here but another I have thought about is that after paying Â£63000 for this car then I am less willing to attempt to put my mark on it by modding it in some form (like stripping the complete interior out and replacing it with another colour) :roll: .
> 
> ...


What you describe is akin to first love syndrome - hard to surpass that initial thrill. Merely having a more expensive follow-on fails to eclipse the hard-on (for want of a better term :wink: ) that the one you longed and wanted for earlier - when the summers were warmer; the days longer; the wine more intense; etc

I preferred my follow-on B5 RS4 many times than I did my TT, whose coarse engine grated my head every time I started it up, over shadowing design and interior.

Your (the RS4 ) ain't broke so don't fix it! It just is what it is.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> after paying Â£63000 for this car
> 
> Graham


There's nothing wrong with your RS4, it's a lovely car, but maybe somewhere at the back of your mind you feel that for the Â£63K financial outlay, it should be giving you much more pleasure than your TT did ..... and it doesn't - ( a small attack of 'buyer's remorse' :wink: ) .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Mmmm, both very nice cars but if I were to get another car (as well as and not instead of) then it would probably be another TT. Your TTC Rich is an absolute peach and if I had the money I would snatch your arm off - in fact it would be sold to me now :wink:
> 
> The more I think about this post the more I am starting to understand what the problem(s) are (is). Several have come to light just through what people have said here but another I have thought about is that after paying Â£63000 for this car then I am less willing to attempt to put my mark on it by modding it in some form (like stripping the complete interior out and replacing it with another colour) :roll: .
> 
> ...


What you describe is akin to first love syndrome - hard to surpass that initial thrill. Merely having a more expensive follow-on fails to eclipse the hard-on (for want of a better term :wink: ) that the one you longed and wanted for earlier - when the summers were warmer; the days longer; the wine more intense; etc

I preferred my follow-on B5 RS4 many times than I did my TT, whose coarse engine grated my head every time I started it up, over shadowing design and interior.

Your (the RS4 ) ain't broke so don't fix it! It just is what it is.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

There's an awefull lot of truth in what many of you have said and I can recognise and associate with most of them but I want to make it clear that I'm not unhappy about the car, I think it's a brilliant car and by far the best (in all aspects) that I've ever owned. But at the moment I just don't feel part of it like I did with my TTR.

What I have to remember though is that I had the TTR for over 5 years, I knew almost every nut and bolt on it before it went and it was really a part of me. I have to give this car a chance and at the moment it's early days by comparison. As I said at the begining, I consider myself very lucky to be able to be in the position of owning an RS4 Cabriolet and have no intention of selling it - I like it too much.

This thread has actually been very helpful, it's bought out certain aspects which I had confirmed by others posting they had similar feelings with their previous cars and also different thoughts too which I hadn't even considered.

Don't worry chaps, you won't be seeing an advert in the 'For Sale' section for a Sprint Blue RS4 Cabriolet just yet - well not mine anyway. :wink: :wink:

Graham


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Have you thought about a mistress? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Have you thought about a mistress? :wink:


Hmmm....I like the cut of your jib young John. Tell us about your mistress?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think its called pashion and enthusiasm

If I was lucky enough to have a RS4 I would still crave for the TT and admire each one I see.

'There is just something about em' is how I summarise it


----------

